

NSA partners with Apache to release open-source data traffic program - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/nsa-partners-with-apache-to-release-open-source-data-traffic-program-7000036154/

======
mindcrime
_More NSA technologies are expected to be open-sourced soon. After all, as the
NSA pointed out: "Global reviews and critiques that stem from open-source
releases can broaden a technology's applications for the U.S. private sector
and for the good of the nation at large."_

I'm no fan of the NSA, but I am a fan of government (read: taxpayer funded)
research and development being released as Open Source, so I consider this a
mostly positive development, within the context of our current system.

